# Stratifizieren von Samen



## Tottoabs (26. Nov. 2017)

Gibt es da Erfahrungen zum stratifizieren in Küchenpapier oder Sand oder Kohum oder Seramis oder Klopapier.

Ich habe einigen Samen zum stratifizieren aber auch einige sehr kleine "Lichtkeimer".....Wenn ich die in was anderes stecke als Klopapier oder Küchenpapier finde ich die nie wieder. Selbst bei Schlehen oder Maulbeerbaum könnte das schon spannend werden.

Anders herum könnte die Chemie im Küchenpapier oder Toilettenpapier die Samen schädigen....
Gibt es da Erfahrungen?

Habe jetzt :
Amberbaum (Liquidambar styraciflua), Seesternbaum,
Christusdorn (Gleditsia triacanthos), Amerik. Gleditschie, 
[URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Bienenbaum-Tetradium-daniellii-Euodia-hupehensis-gute-Bienenweide/181164206648?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649']Bienenbaum (Tetradium daniellii, Euodia hupehensis), gute Bienenweide,[/URL]
[URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Bienenbaum-Tetradium-daniellii-Euodia-hupehensis-gute-Bienenweide/181164206648?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Samen-Sanddorn-Hippophae-rhamnoides-angustifolia-gesunde-Fr%C3%BCchte-Schlehe/180802733026?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649']Sanddorn, Hippophae rhamnoides /angustifolia, gesunde Früchte, Schlehe[/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Bienenbaum-Tetradium-daniellii-Euodia-hupehensis-gute-Bienenweide/181164206648?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Samen-Sanddorn-Hippophae-rhamnoides-angustifolia-gesunde-Fr%C3%BCchte-Schlehe/180802733026?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/75-Samen-Liebesbaum-Judasbaum-Cercis-siliquastrum-tolles-Bl%C3%BCtenmeer-essbar/180801980245?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649']Liebesbaum, Judasbaum (Cercis siliquastrum), tolles Blütenmeer, essbar,[/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Bienenbaum-Tetradium-daniellii-Euodia-hupehensis-gute-Bienenweide/181164206648?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Samen-Sanddorn-Hippophae-rhamnoides-angustifolia-gesunde-Fr%C3%BCchte-Schlehe/180802733026?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/75-Samen-Liebesbaum-Judasbaum-Cercis-siliquastrum-tolles-Bl%C3%BCtenmeer-essbar/180801980245?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/20-Samen-Chinesischer-Gem%C3%BCsebaum-Toona-sinensis-essbare-Bl%C3%A4tter-winterhart/172112050527?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649']Chinesischer Gemüsebaum (Toona sinensis), essbare Blätter, winterhart,[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Bienenbaum-Tetradium-daniellii-Euodia-hupehensis-gute-Bienenweide/181164206648?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Samen-Sanddorn-Hippophae-rhamnoides-angustifolia-gesunde-Fr%C3%BCchte-Schlehe/180802733026?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/75-Samen-Liebesbaum-Judasbaum-Cercis-siliquastrum-tolles-Bl%C3%BCtenmeer-essbar/180801980245?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/20-Samen-Chinesischer-Gem%C3%BCsebaum-Toona-sinensis-essbare-Bl%C3%A4tter-winterhart/172112050527?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/6-Samen-Kobushi-Magnolie-Magnolia-kobus-Bl%C3%BCtenpracht-gro%C3%9Fe-duftende-Bl%C3%BCten/172030891885?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649']Kobushi-Magnolie, Magnolia kobus, Blütenpracht, große, duftende Blüten,[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Bienenbaum-Tetradium-daniellii-Euodia-hupehensis-gute-Bienenweide/181164206648?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Samen-Sanddorn-Hippophae-rhamnoides-angustifolia-gesunde-Fr%C3%BCchte-Schlehe/180802733026?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/75-Samen-Liebesbaum-Judasbaum-Cercis-siliquastrum-tolles-Bl%C3%BCtenmeer-essbar/180801980245?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/20-Samen-Chinesischer-Gem%C3%BCsebaum-Toona-sinensis-essbare-Bl%C3%A4tter-winterhart/172112050527?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/6-Samen-Kobushi-Magnolie-Magnolia-kobus-Bl%C3%BCtenpracht-gro%C3%9Fe-duftende-Bl%C3%BCten/172030891885?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Tulpenbaum-Liriodendron-tulipifera-winterhart-Bl%C3%BCten-wie-Tulpen/171922008945?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649']Tulpenbaum (Liriodendron tulipifera), winterhart, Blüten wie Tulpen[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Bienenbaum-Tetradium-daniellii-Euodia-hupehensis-gute-Bienenweide/181164206648?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Samen-Sanddorn-Hippophae-rhamnoides-angustifolia-gesunde-Fr%C3%BCchte-Schlehe/180802733026?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/75-Samen-Liebesbaum-Judasbaum-Cercis-siliquastrum-tolles-Bl%C3%BCtenmeer-essbar/180801980245?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/20-Samen-Chinesischer-Gem%C3%BCsebaum-Toona-sinensis-essbare-Bl%C3%A4tter-winterhart/172112050527?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/6-Samen-Kobushi-Magnolie-Magnolia-kobus-Bl%C3%BCtenpracht-gro%C3%9Fe-duftende-Bl%C3%BCten/172030891885?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Tulpenbaum-Liriodendron-tulipifera-winterhart-Bl%C3%BCten-wie-Tulpen/171922008945?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/25-Samen-Rote-Maulbeere-Morus-rubra-essbar-Maulbeerbaum-Amerikanische-M/171059233543?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649']Rote Maulbeere (Morus rubra), essbar, Maulbeerbaum, Amerikanische M.,[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Bienenbaum-Tetradium-daniellii-Euodia-hupehensis-gute-Bienenweide/181164206648?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Samen-Sanddorn-Hippophae-rhamnoides-angustifolia-gesunde-Fr%C3%BCchte-Schlehe/180802733026?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/75-Samen-Liebesbaum-Judasbaum-Cercis-siliquastrum-tolles-Bl%C3%BCtenmeer-essbar/180801980245?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/20-Samen-Chinesischer-Gem%C3%BCsebaum-Toona-sinensis-essbare-Bl%C3%A4tter-winterhart/172112050527?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/6-Samen-Kobushi-Magnolie-Magnolia-kobus-Bl%C3%BCtenpracht-gro%C3%9Fe-duftende-Bl%C3%BCten/172030891885?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Tulpenbaum-Liriodendron-tulipifera-winterhart-Bl%C3%BCten-wie-Tulpen/171922008945?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/25-Samen-Rote-Maulbeere-Morus-rubra-essbar-Maulbeerbaum-Amerikanische-M/171059233543?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/30-Samen-Kanadischer-Amerikanischer-Judasbaum-Cercis-canadensis-Bl%C3%BCtenmeer/170936122814?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649']Kanadischer / Amerikanischer Judasbaum (Cercis canadensis), Blütenmeer,[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Bienenbaum-Tetradium-daniellii-Euodia-hupehensis-gute-Bienenweide/181164206648?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Samen-Sanddorn-Hippophae-rhamnoides-angustifolia-gesunde-Fr%C3%BCchte-Schlehe/180802733026?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/75-Samen-Liebesbaum-Judasbaum-Cercis-siliquastrum-tolles-Bl%C3%BCtenmeer-essbar/180801980245?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/20-Samen-Chinesischer-Gem%C3%BCsebaum-Toona-sinensis-essbare-Bl%C3%A4tter-winterhart/172112050527?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/6-Samen-Kobushi-Magnolie-Magnolia-kobus-Bl%C3%BCtenpracht-gro%C3%9Fe-duftende-Bl%C3%BCten/172030891885?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Tulpenbaum-Liriodendron-tulipifera-winterhart-Bl%C3%BCten-wie-Tulpen/171922008945?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/25-Samen-Rote-Maulbeere-Morus-rubra-essbar-Maulbeerbaum-Amerikanische-M/171059233543?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/30-Samen-Kanadischer-Amerikanischer-Judasbaum-Cercis-canadensis-Bl%C3%BCtenmeer/170936122814?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/35-Samen-winterharter-Schnee-Eukalyptus-Eucalyptus-pauciflora-niphophila/170886207058?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649']winterharter (!) Schnee-Eukalyptus (Eucalyptus pauciflora niphophila),[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Bienenbaum-Tetradium-daniellii-Euodia-hupehensis-gute-Bienenweide/181164206648?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Samen-Sanddorn-Hippophae-rhamnoides-angustifolia-gesunde-Fr%C3%BCchte-Schlehe/180802733026?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/75-Samen-Liebesbaum-Judasbaum-Cercis-siliquastrum-tolles-Bl%C3%BCtenmeer-essbar/180801980245?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/20-Samen-Chinesischer-Gem%C3%BCsebaum-Toona-sinensis-essbare-Bl%C3%A4tter-winterhart/172112050527?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/6-Samen-Kobushi-Magnolie-Magnolia-kobus-Bl%C3%BCtenpracht-gro%C3%9Fe-duftende-Bl%C3%BCten/172030891885?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-Samen-Tulpenbaum-Liriodendron-tulipifera-winterhart-Bl%C3%BCten-wie-Tulpen/171922008945?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/25-Samen-Rote-Maulbeere-Morus-rubra-essbar-Maulbeerbaum-Amerikanische-M/171059233543?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/30-Samen-Kanadischer-Amerikanischer-Judasbaum-Cercis-canadensis-Bl%C3%BCtenmeer/170936122814?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/35-Samen-winterharter-Schnee-Eukalyptus-Eucalyptus-pauciflora-niphophila/170886207058?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649'][URL='http://www.ebay.de/itm/10-Samen-Elsbeere-Sorbus-torminalis-Baum-des-Jahres-2011-sehr-selten-essbar/170752345430?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649']Elsbeere (Sorbus torminalis), Baum des Jahres 2011, sehr selten, essbar,[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]

Dann habe ich bei einigen Zeiten, für das Stratifizieren, von bis zu 4 Monaten.
Das könnte, wenn man das Draußen macht, auch schnell mal 2 Jahre dauern, bevor die genügend Kälte gesammelt haben, damit  die Keimhemmung vollständig abgebaut ist. Damit ist es schon fast zwingend die Samen im Kühlschrank zu lagern.


----------



## Annett (30. Nov. 2017)

Moin.

Ich habe bisher nur Samen auf dem Küchenpapier getrocknet und aufbewahrt. Teils über einige Jahre.
Bei der Aussaat dieser Samen (Tomaten)  blieb schon mal ein Stück Papier hängen und kam mit in die Erde.
Das hatte keine sichtbaren Folgen. 

Daher hätte da jetzt weniger Bedenken und würde es wohl mit 50% der Samen einfach mal probieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Nov. 2017)

Hi Torsten,

in feuchte Papierküchentücher oder Klopapier eingewickel und dann in einer Tüte bis Frühjahr in den Kühlschrank ist  kein Problem. Ab und an muß man aber mal nachschauen ob net ein paar vorwitzige Samen schon frühzeitig keimen

selbst mit Kühlschrank kann es bei Hamamelidaceae (__ Amberbaum) 2 Jahre dauern bis was keimt, die brauchen im allgemeinen 2 Winter bevor die Keimruhe gebrochen ist. Cercis siliquastrum ist net auf besonders lange kalte Phasen angewiesen, unter meinem (der auf dem Lexikonfotos) gehen jedes Frühjahr Sämlinge auf, auch wenn die Winter wie 2014/2015 net besonders lange "kalt" waren

PS: Magnoliensamen sind bei mir bisher nur solche gekeimt die ganz frisch waren (eigene herbstliche Ernte und sofortiges aussäen nach dem entfernen des keimhemmenden Arillus). Bei sämtlichen bisher bestellten Magnoliensamen übers Internet tat sich nichts. Die lagen scheinbar schon zu lange irgendwo trocken rum (der Arillus war da immer noch dran vorhanden und so massiv eingetrocknet das man ihn nicht mehr entfernen konnte). In Saatschalen sind sie dann immer vergammelt

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Nov. 2017)

Danke für eure Antworten....Dann werde ich mal meine Beutelchen packen.

Ja bei den __ Magnolien habe ich auch Befürchtungen, das es nix wird. Hast du mal die Samenhülle beschädigt, wie man es bei Lotussamen macht?

Ich bin aber sowieso unverbesserlich....habe auch wieder __ Tulpenbaum gesät.....wird bestimmt wieder nix. Da waren die Samenkügelchen nicht mit bei, soweit ich gesehen habe. http://forum.planten.de/index.php?PHPSESSID=5a2led5lropmf8fjldi95re590&topic=45727.msg460313#msg460313 bzw. da 
http://green-24.de/forum/tulpenbaum...s-samen-od-stecklingen-t6169-30.html#p1186258
Aber es wird ja immer wieder behauptet das der Samen in den Flügeln ist....

Denke ich werde wieder bisschen Teilen und ein paar meiner Samen in diesen vorgequollenen Torfkugeln versenken... Derzeit fehlen mir aber noch so Schildchen....mal schauen was ich mache.

Denke mal auf das da einiges bei ist was als Pionier auf den verfüllten Steinbruch kann


----------

